# My cunning plan...



## PaulSecteur (21 Apr 2014)

4 days off, a new mountain bike and Cannock chase is 10 miles away.

Ok, so my plan isn't so cunning: Ride my bike over Cannock chase every day for 4 days straight.

Day 1 - Friday. Jeez this is tough. I made it through the first few sections on determination and swearing. After that the determination had run out although the swearing was still going strong. It was all I could do to bimble round trying not to get in other people way. It did give me chance to watch better riders and see what they were doing. Hanging over the handlebars, sweat pouring off and trying to keep my lungs inside must be an unpleasant sight for passing riders.

Day 2 - Saturday. Knowing what to expect I hatched a plan. Rest when I need it, hopefully at the end of sections but half way through if needed and *do not bimble* - ride like I mean it! This took longer with all the extra rests but was more enjoyable. It also meant I had chance at the end of sections to have a chat with others catching their breath. Chatty bunch! This was the first time a saw this as an enjoyable activity.

Day 3 - Sunday. Aaaah legs! Shurrup legs! This wont be fun, but a plan is a plan. And yesterday I was told about a bail out point at the start of "Time for a brew" so expecting to do half a course I set off. After the first few sections the legs had warmed up and seem up for it... until that fire road climb before "breeze the trees". I didn't even make it to the first false summit. I felt more relaxed on the bike today, no numb hands from the handlebar death grip. Also I managed each section without stopping. Moment of the day was going into "The rollers" too fast. Think I owe my guardian angel a pint for that, I wasn't far from a face plant there.

Day 4 - Monday. Mission: Fire road climb will be mine!!! The first sections were completed in one go, but at a little less effort to keep some in reserve, I had a 5 minute breather before the climb, I set off just as a bunch of XC racer types came by... Demoralised much? Yup. Never mind, they don't know the joy of a kabab! Back to the hill. Lean forward, breath, relaxed grip, relaxed shoulders and...just...keep...going... keep going.... keep going! Did I make it up? You betcha I did! The summit was a welcome sight, except the 2 packets of "chicken bites" that had been left by some scrotty riders. Seriously, who does that? Someone brought them up so they have to have the space in their bags to take the wrappers with them. The rest of the course was finished usually linking 2 or 3 sections together before a break. Moment of the day: A front slide on one of the "7 sisters". Not as dirty as it sounds!

Future: Do the whole trail in one. Then do it in a respectable time. Then do the Monkey trail.

This little write up isn't for me to brag (but I am pretty pleased with myself!). This year I have done very little riding and class myself back at beginner fitness levels, and Im 100kg. Hopefully, the message is that improvements in fitness can come quickly. If someone is new to cycling and goes out a few times and finds it hard then keep at it, it does get easier and even becomes fun!


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Apr 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> 4 days off, a new mountain bike and Cannock chase is 10 miles away.
> 
> Ok, so my plan isn't so cunning: Ride my bike over Cannock chase every day for 4 days straight.
> 
> ...


Well done for both the effort and sticking to your plan!
Stay loose!


----------



## Cubist (22 Apr 2014)

Brilliant write up! The stopping to catch your breath thing is great advice. It's terrible trying to ride any sort of technical trail if you're only concentrating on getting oxygen into your lungs. It make you less likely to concentrate on riding skills, and you end up just muddling through instead of riding well. Concentrate on riding the trail in bite size chunks, and practising your technique. Forget overall speed and performance, what really matters is getting your line smooth and getting the most fun out of the trail features in a way that makes you grin. Leave the suffering to the pros and the Strava Kings and Queens.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2014)

6 days off, 2 quick rides is all i got time for .
Painting fences 
taking kids to the park
raining 
looking after kids while wife at work 
man flu


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2014)

Just got back from Cannock after a family + cycling Easter weekend break. Never been before and camped with my little brother at the Camping and Caravan club site right at the other side of the forest.
Day 1. Arr Fri and set up camp then just before tea time me and Bro decide to head out and try The Monkey Trail. What a blast, just a short loop of about 7 miles (we did 8 because we missed one of the turns and had to back track a bit). Due to the short distance we were able to keep the speed up and make the most of the jump features and bermed corners. From the campsite it was just a couple of hundred yards through the trees to join the trail at the top of the Snap It section and being adventurous I opted for the *Black* detour. WOW! I don't mind rough technical stuff but the huge lumps of rock placed on a steep slope made my adrenalin levels rocket and as I rode away I thought that was a bit hairy (more on this section later). Overall 1st impression was that the trails are well made and interspersed with enough manufactured features to keep up the interest levels. Back to the camp for beer and BBQ 





Absinthe bridge.
Day 2. After lunch we hit the Monkey Trail again but this time with 11yr old son and 12yr old niece. Obviously a slower pace than the 1st lap and I miss the black section on Snap It but still good fun. Me and brother wait at the top of the hills while my son tears off with his cousin in hot pursuit. Once they have a good head start we follow. Kids love it, we love it, back to the camp for beer and BBQ 
Day 3. The women and kids are off to the cinema to see the Muppets film so the men have a chance to ride the full route, Follow The Dog & The Monkey Trail. We start at the Snap It run as usual and I stay on the red trail, avoiding those tricky rocks. We soon get down to the main road and railway bridge where we jump over to the original Follow The Dog trail. This is where it all starts to get a bit disappointing! Within a few minutes we are snaking up the hill, repeatedly zigzagging back and forth between the trees with very little in the way of interest. To be honest, the feel of the entire loop of Follow The Dog was very underwhelming in comparison to The Monkey Trail. I thought most of route was just there to make up the distance and get you to the next mediocre trail feature. The jumps were few and far between and often placed right before a tight corner so you had to just roll over them and turn, or just after a climb or tight turn so you didn't have the speed needed to make the most of them. Even the Stegosaurus, which sounded so promising, turned out to be a lame series of stone paved humps on the flat. By the time we got back to the cross-over point I was glad to be back on the now familiar Monkey Trail and a chance for some real fun. By the time we got back to our start point at the top of Snap It I still felt a bit cheated by the tameness of the days ride so we decided to drop down the Snap It run one last time then return to camp via the fire roads. This gave me a chance to have another go at the rocks of the black section.

Well, maybe I shouldn’t have bothered. The first attempt involved leaving my bike somewhere near the top as I launched over the bars but still being able to run/leap across the rocks, like a nimble mountain goat, ending up teetering on the edge of the last big rock looking at a 4ft jump onto a bank of brambles and ferns.
Attempt #2 was a bit more controlled and this time I just lay the bike down and stepped off it, pretty much in the same place as I had parted from the bike on the previous attempt but without the drama.
Undeterred, I picked up my bike and walked a short way back up the trail for another go, 3rd time lucky maybe? This time I stayed on the bike all the way down the rocks. Unfortunately, by the time I reached the last rock it had clearly all gone a bit wrong and it was going to be touch and go if I could recover the situation. Needless to say I used my skill and experience and extricated myself from the previously avoided bracken with hardly a scratch or mark on me. At this point I gave up and returned to the main trail to chase my brother to the bottom.

I apologise for the negative review but IMO Follow The Dog is best considered as a beginners trail or a warm-up/access route to The Monkey Trail which is where the real fun is to be had. 

@PaulSecteur well done and stick at it. It does get easier and if you like Follow The Dog I am sure you will love The Monkey Trail. Perhaps consider just going across to ride that side on its own before you bother joining the two tracks together. The climbs are maybe a bit more challenging but far more interesting and rewarding for it. Just one last thing, and everyone is different so this may not work for you but, don’t rest at the bottom of a hill because you are allowing your muscles to cool and heart rate to drop just when you are going to need everything to be going full chat! Wait until you get to the top before you have a rest and get your breath back there while you enjoy the view.


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Apr 2014)

@Cubist Thanks for the tips and encouragement.

@I like Skol Thanks for your write up. I think your assessment of Follow the dog is a fair one. For anyone passed the beginner stage it probably just a ride through some trees, but its still challenging enough for me! Im only really just getting used to not tensing up going over a 2 inch root... that would hurt on a 23mm tyre that Im more used to.

Im looking forward to being able to do the monkey trail justice one day, but Im no where near the skill level at the moment. In fact, Im thinking of doing one of the skills days with one of the training schools that are over there to make sure I don't get into any bad habits.

Originally I brought the mountain bike just so I could do some riding. I work in Stafford (about 5 miles from the chase). Usually, if I finish at half passed 3 by the time I get home and get the road bike out Im setting out into the rush hour traffic, not fun and no use for training. With the MTB in the car I can be over the chase for four and get on the trail for an hour. I didn't really expect to like it so much. I must get the road bike out one day though, she must be feeling a little neglected by now...

Thanks !


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2014)

Here we go. It took a bit of digging around but I finally found some footage of someone riding the Snap It black rock section that gave me so much trouble...

The entry to the black section at 1:45 is quite straight forward. It's the next rock section at 2:05 that had me struggling. The annoying thing is that the first time I rode it I was riding blind without even looking at it beforehand and cleared it in one attempt. After that I just couldn't get it right


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2014)

Over thinking it perhaps? What bike were you on?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> Over thinking it perhaps? What bike were you on?


Maybe? I was riding the GT Zaskar (my only MTB ) with seat post at full XC blast height. Perhaps lowering the saddle a bit might have helped so I could move around over the back of the bike a bit more but I don't often find that to be an issue.

What the footage doesn't capture is how steep the drop is. I guess if I ever go back I will probably ride it without a problem. My excuse for this time is that my failed attempts came after a long weekend of compromised sleep, BBQ overload and voluminous alcohol consumption so maybe my co-ordination wasn't at its best


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 Apr 2014)

Since doing my 4 day epic (!) I have noticed im down to a smaller hole in my belt.

Cycling and loosing belly fat - who would of thought it?.


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Maybe? I was riding the GT Zaskar (my only MTB ) with seat post at full XC blast height. Perhaps lowering the saddle a bit might have helped so I could move around over the back of the bike a bit more but I don't often find that to be an issue.
> 
> What the footage doesn't capture is how steep the drop is. I guess if I ever go back I will probably ride it without a problem. My excuse for this time is that my failed attempts came after a long weekend of compromised sleep, BBQ overload and voluminous alcohol consumption so maybe my co-ordination wasn't at its best


I have a morbid fear of steep drops, especially if there are rocks involved. I can cheerfully do dropoffs of about a foot or so, but dislike anything sustained. Rock gardens take all my courage to ride, but over the last couple of days I have been up at a local quarry making myself ride stuff I find difficult. Just got back now so will look and see whether I have any footage worth uploading.


----------



## PaulSecteur (24 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> ... don’t rest at the bottom of a hill because you are allowing your muscles to cool and heart rate to drop just when you are going to need everything to be going full chat! Wait until you get to the top before you have a rest and get your breath back there while you enjoy the view.



Thought I would give this "not resting" malarkey a go, and can you guess what happened?

I got up! Probably just the same as when I rested. Also, I didn't take a brake at Blow up point at the summit, I carried on through Breeze the trees, and had a moment just before High Voltage. That was the only time I stopped to rest. I had to stop to cross the road, and again on snow white for 10 seconds to let faster riders through but that's it.

Nest mission (tomorrow if I get out of work on time) - A full feet up lap.

Y`know... I really didn't expect to like this dirty riding so much!

Paul.

EDIT: Also signed up for a beginner riding course at the start of may, and a trail riding skills course the week after. Anyone interested in a review?


----------



## Cubist (24 Apr 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Thought I would give this "not resting" malarkey a go, and can you guess what happened?
> 
> I got up! Probably just the same as when I rested. Also, I didn't take a brake at Blow up point at the summit, I carried on through Breeze the trees, and had a moment just before High Voltage. That was the only time I stopped to rest. I had to stop to cross the road, and again on snow white for 10 seconds to let faster riders through but that's it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd love to hear how you get on with the coaching courses.


----------



## PaulSecteur (24 Apr 2014)

Will do. I have been watching and reading lots and feel its helped. When I ride the trail I have a plan of how to ride the sections instead of an internal dialog that just goes "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!"

My main problem is cornering. As an ex road motorbiker Im still leaning in knee down style and keeping the bike upright, not pushing it down and keeping my torso upright. Im getting better, but it takes concentration.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Apr 2014)

Good stuff. I live 2 miles from the start of the Dog so it's my local playground. I was just like you 2 summers ago, but you do get there quicker than you think Paul.
Skol that black section has caught out loads of riders. I normally do the dog plus just the cliffs these days - you can ride up the fire road to the start of upper cliffs and miss out a lot of the boring climbing and tbh I mostly do the cheeky trails these days.
Paul I would like to hear how the skills coaching goes, I have been thinking of doing the intermediate. I am self taught so I'd like to see how 'proper' skilled riders ride and maybe it'd weed out any bad habits I have. I know I can't jump for toffee and I have never cracked the black rock gardens (apart from the Werewolf which is easy)


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Apr 2014)

Werewolf is deceptive. Looks low and shallow on youtube, but the reality is its a 9 foot drop onto a horizontal landing... well, thats how I recall it!


----------



## Motozulu (26 Apr 2014)

Take the werewolf wide as you can and concentrate on getting your front wheel bang in the middle...gravity does the rest. You are right though the lack of bark on the inside of the 2 trees says loads get it wrong and I did find it really daunting when I started out.


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Apr 2014)

Bugger, I didn't make it up the fireroad today. Im going to blame a long day at work yesterday, not enough sleep, and anything else I can think of.

I was set to do the werewolf... But it was so packed with spectators I didn't bother beacause:

A- They were taking up what little space there is at the bottom
B- If I had failed it would defiantly be on youtube by now,

Hopefully back for another lap tomorrow after work.


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Apr 2014)

Today, I owned that fire road climb.

And I mean owned in the very slow and sweaty sense of the word.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Bugger, I didn't make it up the fireroad today. Im going to blame a long day at work yesterday, not enough sleep, and anything else I can think of.
> 
> I was set to do the werewolf... But it was so packed with spectators I didn't bother beacause:
> 
> ...


All the vids I've seen of the werewolf have gaggles of spectators at every point, on the turn in, at the bottom, and just where it looks like you need to run clear. Why? What is it about that feature that causes so much fascination? I don't mean to sound disparaging, as it looks like it would take an amount of thought and accuracy to ride it, but it isn't particularly terrifying, is it? I'm willing to be corrected of course.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2014)

And don't get me started on the last red switchbacks at 'Degla. Every time I go there I have to stop because someone is sitting astride their bike looking at the drop in, exactly where you need to put your front wheel to run the wide line and line the bike up to keep riding. Every single time.


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 Apr 2014)

In situations like that I tend to shout

"Moooove!!! No braaaaakes!!! Mooooooooove!!!"

The obstruction will look up and see 100kg of out of control fatty looming towards them and hey presto... clear line.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2014)




----------



## PaulSecteur (29 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> All the vids I've seen of the werewolf have gaggles of spectators at every point, on the turn in, at the bottom, and just where it looks like you need to run clear. Why? What is it about that feature that causes so much fascination? I don't mean to sound disparaging, as it looks like it would take an amount of thought and accuracy to ride it, but it isn't particularly terrifying, is it? I'm willing to be corrected of course.



I think they are there just to see a face plant.

I have stood at the top of, and wussed out of the drop 3 times. Its not the narrow entry or the drop thats putting me off... just that very short run off. I carry a lot of momentum and im not sure I vould brake and turn in that space.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2014)

I'm just off to google and youtube to see what the werewolf is in case I missed it. I don't remember anything with a nasty entry on Follow The Dog???


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2014)

Nope, sorry but that reminds me of a scene from Crocodile Dundee.... "Call that a drop?"


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Apr 2014)

The trail splits, left for werewolf right for the bypass. Thing is...the split is halfway down some switchbacks and the sign is easily missed. I like the switctbacks better


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Apr 2014)

@ilikeskol - did you do the werewolf?


----------



## Cubist (30 Apr 2014)

Looking at the various bits of footage, I would suggest it's been hyped a wee bit. It would be intimidating to anyone who is not confident on a bike. I suspect it's grown to legendary status and its reputation makes folk fear it. It's also a combination of elements, none of which would be too hard in open trails on their own, but the entry between the tree trunks means you appear to have to use balance, control, then confidence to drop into the slope, then body movement and finessed braking to roll out through the curve at the bottom.

I shall go and recreate it in the local quarry and see whether I can make some suggestions for riding it.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> @ ilikeskol - did you do the werewolf?


I think so? I'm not trying to brag but something like that doesn't really register on the difficulty scale. I did worse than that on my commute last night 

I come down THESE badboys on the way home


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I think so? I'm not trying to brag but something like that doesn't really register on the difficulty scale. I did worse than that on my commute last night


Somebody was filming you 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC4ntvPz5xM


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Somebody was filming you
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC4ntvPz5xM



Classic! My ribs are hurting now, I think I laughed too hard


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Apr 2014)

Im going to be peering over the drop again in a few hours...

Will I wuss..?
Wont I wuss..?

If only there was a little more run out space.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Apr 2014)

Well... a ride of milestone achievements.

Missions:

1-Sub 1 hour time
2-Feet up full lap
3-Do the werewolf drop

It didn't begin well on the ride from the car to the trails start. A group of riders were coming towards me and I decided to get out of their way by hopping up a curb. I wasn't paying attention and my foot slipped, crank spun and I now have a shin with a 4 stud reminder to always pay more attention.

The trail itself went pretty well and I felt my cornering was coming on, and my legs seemed well up for it. Some sections were taken with more gusto than usual and that seemed to help them flow. Knowing the drop was coming up I took a few moments to have a play in that bomb hole on the Takeroo campsite (That's the pic for my avatar). Back to the trail, the fast decent detour of "Son of chainslapper" was woohoo`d down, snow white really seemed to flow and so did the berms of the 7 dwarfs.

Hmmm... "let loose". The one with the interesting bit. Black arrow, hang a left, line up, pedals level, weight back... and down it goes with just enough room to hang right, and still no feet down!

Feeling pretty happy I headed of for the rest of the trail. A few jumps, a few berms then on the upperty-downerty of the rollers I heard a faster rider closing. I wanted to get out of his way but no room. Im on the last few berms and he sounds close so I have a shoulder look and... ladybirds shouldn't look this big. Yup, lost balance with the shoulder check and now Im nose down in the flora and fauna. And that other rider was a decent distance back. Nice chap, stopped to make sure I was OK before he set off.

2 little incidents aren't going to spoil my ride. Done the drop and a sub 1 hour. Im happy with that. The full feet up lap will have to wait and with some knee skin in a berm its good to know that some corner of Follow the dog will always belong to PaulSecteur.

Friday is the next visit... C`mon!!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 May 2014)

Strange ride today.

I didn't feel up for it but I had the bike with me and the weather was decent so I knew I would kick myself later if I didn't go. No missions planned, just get round, get the miles in. Made it up cardiac hill and straight into the next section. Nothing of note for most of the route. I did wuss out of werewolf, spent about 5 mins peering over the edge and chatting with another wusser (who did make it down eventually, but it wasn't graceful) and made it back to the car. I was expecting well over an hour maybe 1h15 as I really didn't rush, but it was 57 mins, within a few minutes of yesterday that I felt really on it.

Oh, and I made it through the final berms without leaving flesh in the gravel.


----------



## Motozulu (4 May 2014)

Every time you do it it gets easier - I'm not ashamed to say it took me 4 or 5 attempts to do werewolf when I was setting out 2 summers back - now (like Skol) it hardly registers. You've cracked it - wide approach, wheel in the middle, weight back, brake hard on the rear at the bottom and swing her around. Last summer my challenge was the Tom, Dick and Harry rock stairs on the Monkey - first attempt I went too slow on the second one and locked the front - ended up halfway down the bank with some blood on me fizzog - again, now, not a problem. Speed is your friend.


----------

